
China blocks South Korea companies (and assets) from leaving - sharedashcou
http://www.businesskorea.co.kr/english/news/national/19352-exodus-china-s-korean-companies-suffering-omnidirectional-retaliations-china
======
wangii
> If a worker is employed for less than six months, the compensation should be
> a 0.5-month salary. A one-month salary should be given to those who worked
> for six months to one year.

Is it too much?

~~~
devdoomari
well, more stuff:

> South Korean manufacturers have been not allowed to bring production
> facilities back to South Korea

also, the Chinese gov's stance (and BTW, gov != people) on THAAD is ridiculous
at best: China has nukes, acquiesced to NK having nukes, but are opposed to
other countries having defense mechanisms...?

~~~
squozzer
China's response to ROK's THAAD deployment provides obvious proof of
complicity, even support, of DPRK's nuclear program, and should be treated as
such.

